# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  21 fakte mbi enderrat

## вlαck'swαn

*1. Çdo person kalon një të tretën e jetës në gjumë.

2. Në një jetë mesatare, një person do të ketë kaluar rreth gjashtë vite duke ëndërruar. Kjo është më shumë se 2100 ditë të kaluara në një sferë të ndryshme!

3. Ëndrrat eksistojnë për aq kohë sa njerëzimi. Kthehuni në një epokën romake, ëndrrat e mrekullueshme dhe të rëndësishme dërgoheshin në Senat për analizë dhe interpretim.

4. Ëndrrojnë të gjithë. Të gjithë! Thjesht nëse nuk ju kujtohet ëndrra e juaj nuk do të thotë se ju nuk keni ëndërruar. Në fakt, ju keni disa ëndrra gjatë një nate normale gjumi.

5. Ëndrrat janë të domosdoshme. Mungesa e aktivitetit ëndërror mund të nënkuptojë mungesë proteine apo një çrregullim personaliteti. 

6. Mesatarisht, ju mund të ëndërroni diku nga një apo dy orë çdo natë. Për më tepër, ju mund të kaloni deri katër të shtatat e natës në ëndërr.

7. Edhe personat e verbër ëndërrojnë. Imazhet vizuale në ëndërrat e tyre varen nga ajo nëse ata kanë qenë të verbër në lindje ose më vonë u bë i verbër në jetë. Vizioni nuk është kuptimi i vetëm që përbën një ëndërr. Zërat, ndjesia dhe aroma bëhen tepër të ndjeshme për të verbrin dhe ëndrrat e tyre janë të bazuara në këto shqisa.

8. Pesë minuta pas përfundimit të ëndrrës, gjysma e përmbajtjes është harruar. Pas dhjetë minutash, 90% e ëndërrës është e harruar tërësisht.

9. Meshkujt kanë tendencë të ëndërrojnë më shumë për meshkuj të tjerë, ndërsa femrat ëndërrojnë në mënyrë të barabartë si për meshkuj ashtu edhe për femra.

10. Studimet kanë treguar se valët e trurit janë më aktive kur jemi duke ëndërruar sesa kur ne jemi zgjuar.

11. Ëndërrimtarët që zgjohen menjëherë pas gjumit REM, janë në gjendje të kujtojnë ëndrrat e tyre më gjallërisht se ata që flinin natën deri në mëngjes.

12. Studiuesit kanë gjetur se "ëndrrat e lagura" nuk mund të përputheshin detyrimisht me përmbajtje seksuale të ëndërrës.

13. Njerëzit të cilët janë të dhënë pas pirjes së duhanit i kanë më të gjata dhe më të gjalla ëndërrat.

14. Të vegjëlit nuk ëndërrojnë për veten e tyre. Ata nuk paraqiten në ëndrrat e tyre deri në moshën 3 ose 4.

15. Nëse gërhitni, atëherë ju nuk mund të ëndërroni.

16. Ankthet janë të zakonshme te fëmijët, zakonisht fillojnë rreth moshës 3 vjeç dhe ndodhin deri në moshën 7-8 vjeçare.

17. Në një anketë, 67% e njerëzve kanë përjetuar Deja Vu në ëndrrat e tyre, ndodh më shpesh te femrat se sa meshkujt.

18. Rreth 3% e të rriturve vuajnë nga apnea e gjumit. Kjo gjendje e shërueshme të çon në lodhje të pashpjegueshme dhe paaftësi.

19. Hulumtimet kanë treguar se shtëpia është më e shpeshtë për shikimin e ëndrrave.

20. Është shumë normale për meshkuj të përjetojnë një ndryshim gjatë fazës REM të gjumit, edhe kur ata nuk janë duke ëndërruar asgjë të natyrës seksuale.

21. Kuptimi origjinal i fjalës "makth" ishte një shpirt femre që shqetësonte njerëzit gjatë natës përderisa ata flinin.*

----------

